# bubblegum believers



## ReformedWretch (May 1, 2005)

Bubblegum Believers

I´ve heard the word "œbubblegum" used to describe music for years. If you enjoy what used to be called "œTop 40" music, then you are into "œbubblegum music". It´s used as a subtle insult because supposedly, this type of music is sweet, sugary, meaningless fluff. There is a wide audience today looking for deeper meaning in their music. They want angst, pain, life lessons, an over all "œdeepness" in their music. These people buy underground CD´s, visit clubs you´ve never heard of to listen to bands that feel and mean what they play and sing. The artists write all of their own songs, don´t believe in "œremixing", and would never lip-synch even if their life depended on it.

But I´m not here to write about music. However I do see a strong comparison within Christianity today. I see and know many "œbubblegum believers". They are easy to spot, they look happy, and they even often sound happy. They claim to have "œpurpose" and "œspiritual gifts". They are often "œtouchy-feely" having an almost need to slap you or pat you on the back, or even drape their arm over your shoulder as they lean in close to speak with you. They seem to want to be everyone´s new best friend.

Now, why´s that so bad? 

Read the rest here: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 1, 2005)

Jesus tells us specifically, Pick up your cross and put your hand to the plow. These tasks bring sweat, splinters, blisters and fatigue.........

2Co 7:10 For godly sorrow worketh repentance to salvation not to be repented of: but the sorrow of the world worketh death.


----------



## bond-servant (May 1, 2005)

Adam,

Great comparison. I've never liked Bubble gum music, nor do I like 'Bubble gum' "Christianity". Reminds me of what Bonhoffer called "Cheap Grace"


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 1, 2005)

Cheap grace is exactly what it is Beth!

Thanks


----------

